# Camping in France



## JMR (22 Mar 2011)

Looking for some general advice / opinions from people who have had this type of holiday....

Myself, my wife and our two small kids (4.5 yrs old and 18 months old) intend to embark on a 'camping' (mobile home / chalet) holiday in France probably around August time this year.

Would it be advisable to travel by ferry (Dublin based) and drive to somewhere in The Vendee or fly and hire a car in France?

Would the ferry be a nightmare with 2 small kids, are the cabins sufficiently large?
Is The Vendee the best area for these sites or is further south a better option, bearing in mind the weather should be perfectly fine in August in The Vendee?

Any other advice on regions outside The Vendee?
Keycamp seems to be the biggest player in this market, advisable to book through them??

Thanks in advance


----------



## Slim (22 Mar 2011)

Hi

Have a look at this thread for answers to some of your queries.

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=2414

In my opinion, Vendee could be very hot in August for young kids (it could also rain plenty). Ferries are great nowadays and you can carry all your gear for junior, buggy, playpen etc. Vendee is a 4/5 hr drive from Roscoff and it's necessary to have a car at most sites. You can save money by booking the mobile home direct with the campsite and ferry crossing direct with ferry company. There are lots of good sites in Britttany which is a little further north and will be cooler in August, and closer to Roscoff.

It's a great type of holiday and I think you will enjoy it more as the kids get older. Slim


----------



## 01NANA (22 Mar 2011)

Hi JMR,

If you are travelling by ferry then the Vendee region is your best option as its a 4-5 hour drive and thats enough with kids.  You should compare flight and car hire to boat as it can sometimes work out cheaper to fly drive.  If you are from the west/south, you can fly shannon to Nantes or Cork to La Rochelle.  Dublin fly to both Nantes and La Rochelle.  The flights are more expensive this year unfortunately. I have loads of details on suitable campsites in Vendee region if you want to contact me.


----------



## Randy (22 Mar 2011)

Hi JMR,

Personally I would go with the ferry, with small kids it allows you bring everything you will need for the hols.

Last year we took our 4 & 1 year old on Brittany Ferries from Cork. It's a shorter crossing than Rosslare and gets you in to Roscoff at approx 7am compared to 11:30. This makes a huge difference in terms of getting to your destination early afternoon instead of teatime.

In terms of cabin space and ferry, Brittany Ferries boat is lovely and if you get 4 berth cabin you will have plenty of space for the night and most have tv's in room with a variety of normal channels available.

Against that, flying is quicker, but the drive to the Vendee from Roscoff is only 4-5 hours, which is pretty handy as the roads are so good....and you don't have the hassle of picking up your car at the airport, fitting kids seats and loading car etc.

With regard to campsites, don't restrict yourself to the holiday companies, there are shed loads of campsites not covered by these and in my experience, they tend to go for the larger sites which can be a bit overwhelming. Below are a couple of links for you to check out, they show a huge number of campsites in each of the regions and you can just book directly with the site you want. Even if you do choose a site that is catered for by one of the holiday groups, you will find that most campsites retain a number of their own mobile homes that they let independantly and often work out a bit cheaper. They will rent you highchairs and cots if required for the nippers.

Finally, once you have an idea of which campsite you're interested in, make sure to email them and ask as many questions as you feel need clarification.

Finally finally, if you go for a mobile home, I would recommend a minimum size of 26sqm and try get one with a deck and canopy, this will prove to be valuable space and offers shade on hot days. You can also get some with air conditioning....essential if the weather is hot as it can be difficult to cool down a mobile home, otherwise bring a couple of small electric fans for an evening breeze!!

http://www.campingfrance.com/
http://www.france-voyage.com/en/
http://ie.franceguide.com/destinations/france/regions/home.html?NodeID=141

Have fun

Randy


----------



## ali (23 Mar 2011)

Don't wish to hijack thread but would appreciate recommendations,

Doing the annual french trip mid june to mid july. Have previously stayed in Clarys Plage, Blois, Pierrefitte, Ty Nadan and Domaine des Ormes. Would like to find new sites suitable for kids 8 to 17 so good waterslides, onsite entertainment, sports facilities / activities. 

Oh and would prefer within 7 hours of Roscoff.

Thanks for any suggestions.

A.


----------



## JMR (24 Mar 2011)

Thanks for the replies, some great info there.

We are leaning towards a Siblu run parc near St. Jean de Monts called Le Bois Dormant.
Anybody been here?

Probably going to take the ferry over and drive down.

The ferry websites offer 'Inside 4 berth' and 'Outside 4 berth' cabins, can't find what the difference is apart from price.
The ones which show pictures show the same picture for both!
Anybody shed light on this?

Thanks again


----------



## calt (24 Mar 2011)

Hi we travelled with Celtic Link to France last year, only difference between the inside/outside cabins is you get a window on the outside ones, layout and size is the same.
If you are going to a Siblu park, you can use Tesco club points to pay towards it, and you can also use them towards Irish Ferries fares.


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2011)

ali said:


> Doing the annual french trip mid june to mid july. Have previously stayed in Clarys Plage, Blois, Pierrefitte, Ty Nadan and Domaine des Ormes. Would like to find new sites suitable for kids 8 to 17 so good waterslides, onsite entertainment, sports facilities / activities.
> 
> Oh and would prefer within 7 hours of Roscoff.QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## huskerdu (24 Mar 2011)

JMR said:


> Thanks for the replies, some great info there.
> 
> We are leaning towards a Siblu run parc near St. Jean de Monts called Le Bois Dormant.
> Anybody been here?
> ...




Outside cabins at at the outside of the boat and have a small porthole window. 

Inside cabins are on the inside and have no windows. 

The portholes are small, the view is likely to be rubbish and the light comes in the very flimsy curtains very early in the morning. I don't think it is worth paying more for.


----------



## huskerdu (24 Mar 2011)

calt said:


> If you are going to a Siblu park, you can use Tesco club points to pay towards it, and you can also use them towards Irish Ferries fares.



If you use the Tesco club points to pay for the ferry, you are not entitled the promotional fares which are listed on their website, you must pay the full fare which is a lot higher.  Even if you have hundreds of Euros of vouchers, you may not save any money at all. Investigate what  the full fare before you commit to this.


----------



## Slim (24 Mar 2011)

JMR said:


> Thanks for the replies, some great info there.
> 
> We are leaning towards a Siblu run parc near St. Jean de Monts called Le Bois Dormant.
> Anybody been here?


 
We stayed in sister site across the road for our first trip in 1999, Bois Masson. excellent site, very lively for teens, activities every day and every night in the bar/disco. Bois Dormant was quieter. Just on the edge of Jean de Monts. Good site, fully owned by Siblu who used to be Haven, therefore it's very heavily UK oriented. Slim


----------



## Daddy (24 Mar 2011)

to Ali:

Camping Les Biches in St Hilaire de Riez is great for teenagers.

My kids are 17 down to 10 and we went there last year and returning this year.

I am 10 years going to France with kids and as they get older you got to move on from sites that meet there needs.

New waterslides put in last year.

If interested try 'Top Sun' for accomodation price but you would do better with letsgo2france.com - latter unbonded - but you could haggle on price.

Canvas Holidays also on site if you d'ont mind paying for the privilege.

Lovely cycling areas all round and about 10 mins drive to major supermarket.


----------



## Firefly (24 Mar 2011)

Randy said:


> Hi JMR,
> 
> Personally I would go with the ferry, with small kids it allows you bring everything you will need for the hols.
> 
> ...



The ferry's great...I love being able to bring back my favourite wines are are IMO too expensive here / not available and also some of those French household bits and pieces that you can't get here. We even bring back soap from Marseilles and coffee.

Brittany Ferries is IMO the best option...getting in so early ensures you'll be at your site that early afternoon. 

They also have a Commodoe Cabin which a friend has recommended - not sure how much extra though.

Details here : http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/fleet/onboard/accommodation


----------



## JMR (24 Mar 2011)

Randy said:


> You can also get some with air conditioning....essential if the weather is hot as it can be difficult to cool down a mobile home, otherwise bring a couple of small electric fans for an evening breeze!!


 
Is AC totally necessary?
Planning to travel first 2 weeks in August, but no accomodation with AC available in Le Bois Dormant for those weeks.....


----------



## Betsy Og (25 Mar 2011)

Did both a fly drive (into Carcasonne, mobile home in campsite on the Med below Beziers), and ferry to St. Jean de Monts (Zagarella campsite - grand but we went in June so dead as do-do, leave it until July at least).

I'd definitely go the ferry route, especially with young kids. 

On the ferry trip we brought our own caravan, via England, to St Jean de Monts. A bit punishing so I think direct to France next time, probably Celtic Ferries out of Rosslare who seem to be best value (you get beat up on the ferry cost with caravan but cheap as chips when get to France).

Re Keycamp etc, the Irish versions seem to be dearer than UK, so if you definitely want to use one of those then check the price through their UK website. As said earlier, cheaper to do yourself. You can always pick a site where there's a Keycamp presence (all credit to our European neighbours but I've found that they're useless for GAA results or discussing the finer points of the Munster Final ). 

For the French devotees - did ye ever holiday in Britain?, going there for 2nd year in a row this year (Cornwall 2010, Yorkshire coast 2011) and then probably back to France in 2012. While France is grand and, on average will give you the weather, I find theres more stuff for kids in UK, and more stuff I'd like to see (historical sites etc).

#1 tip for France, get to Peu de Feu (a dramatical theme park like no other, kids and adults will love it), best things I've seen there (knocks the socks off Eurodisney). About 2hrs inland from Vendee.


----------



## Happy Girl (25 Mar 2011)

We stayed in Bois Dormant last year for 2weeks. Great site & would highly recommend it. Would do with a bit of "freshening up" in a few places (mainly the bar area). We stayed in one of the few small two-bedroomed houses on site so cannot really comment on mobiles. We had full use of the facilities in the more lively Bois Masson across the road. But by staying in Bois Dormant we had best of both worlds. If we wanted the activity at night we just headed across the road, but had the peace and quiet if we wanted on our own site. We flew into Rennes airport & was about two hour drive from what I can remember. If there is anything in particular you want to know just PM me. Some recommendations in the area are
http://www.vendee-guide.co.uk/velo-rail.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Passage_du_Gois
http://www.francethisway.com/places/noirmoutier.php


----------



## Slim (25 Mar 2011)

JMR said:


> Is AC totally necessary?
> Planning to travel first 2 weeks in August, but no accomodation with AC available in Le Bois Dormant for those weeks.....


 
Vendee can be very hot but on average it is a lot cooler and fresher than the Med coast - also more unpredictable. We were very warm at night in May when we were there, but we had young kids and didn't leave windows open.  Wouldn't book A/C if going back to vendee. We have stayed in Dordogne which is a lot further south and would not need A/C although it can be very hot during the day, it is cool at night.

Camping in France is a wonderful holiday, whatever site you choose. Booking direct with the campsite is very easy and much cheaper - they speak excellent English and maintain their mobiles very well. You can still usually use the kid's club. Slim


----------



## Complainer (28 Mar 2011)

Any suggestions for campsites that will be;

a) sunny (keep herself happy), and
b) have lots to do for 6-8 year olds (keep them happy)

would make me very happy.


----------



## fraggle (28 Mar 2011)

my advice is to search the UK travel companies who do the usual mobile home holiday in France on a campsite type holidays.

Find some campsites that are in the area you want (Vendee?) and that seem good.

Find info/reviews on those campsites. Sometimes you can find out how many sites a particular operator has.... alot of operators bulk hire out the mobiel homes.

If you find one with a large number hired by a UK travel company then your kids will have English speaking friends while there.

Not that making friends with other nationalities isn't nice, but it's probably more fun for the kids if they can chat freely.


----------



## lyonsie (30 Mar 2011)

If you are looking for Vendee, for children young and not so young, I would not look any further than Le Littoral.   It is the first 5*Campsite in the Vendee.   We have been to quiet a few over the years, but 4 years ago picked Le Littoral because we had a 14yr old and were looking for a place that catered for teenagers safely.   When it came to book the following year we were 'told' to go again, it was such a hit (he brought a friend with him, and has done since).   You can book through Le Littoral's own site (Yelloh), Keycamp, Canvas and Kelair (a wholly irish owned company).   You could take ferry/Car or fly to Nantes and get train to Le Sables d'Olonne.   There is a courtesy bus from the campsite 3 times a day to Le Sables and 5 times to local beach.   Have met quiet a lot of people who have flown and taken train to Le Sables.   PM for any further info.


----------



## Daddy (31 Mar 2011)

Thought 'le littoral' was a 4 star site and not a five star ?

Did stay there 2 years ago.  Nice site.


----------



## ali (31 Mar 2011)

Am looking at Le Littoral based on the advice here but there is an awful review on Trip Advisor relating to noise and aggression from teens on site, lack of camp curfew and ineffective security. I know one experience isn't representative but would like to know if any AAMers had a similar experience before I book!

Thanks

A.


----------



## JMR (5 Jul 2011)

*Camping in France - pitstop betwen Roscoff and St. Jean De monts*

Thanks for all the valuable info here.

We will be heading to Le Bois Dormant near St. Jean De Monts in 2 weeks time.
Ferry from Cork to Roscoff then driving down.

Can anybody recommend a good spot to stop for a break / lunch along the way.
The ferry arrives in Roscoff at 07:00 so I'm not sure if breakfast is served before you disembark or if it's more a case of tumble out of your bed and into the car!

Thanks again


----------



## Slim (5 Jul 2011)

JMR said:


> Can anybody recommend a good spot to stop for a break / lunch along the way.
> The ferry arrives in Roscoff at 07:00 so I'm not sure if breakfast is served before you disembark or if it's more a case of tumble out of your bed and into the car!


 
Hi

We travelled with Brittany from Cork to Roscoff & return and the breakfast was definitely available in the morning, but I didn't think it was that early in the morning! My advice to you would be to find a Supermarche/Intermarche/Carrefour outside Roscoff or along the way, you can usually see them from the dual carriageway, and buy some bread, cheese, croissants etc and have your breakfast or lunch at one of the many 'Aires' along the route, they're every few miles. Some of them have restaurants and they are quite good, if a little expensive. You can use the picnic areas there and the toilets even if you are not buying anything. For more 'fancy' food there are Relais Routiers and Buffalo Grill along the route but I have never stopped at one.

You will have a great time. Remember, do NOT drive into Nantes. You cut off towards the coast earlier and you cross a fabulous bridge, I think it is towards 'Pontchateau'. Anyone on here correct directions? Of course, I did not have satnav then!

BonVoyage, Slim


----------



## bonza1 (5 Jul 2011)

Breakfast is available on the boat but tbh, we dont bother with it really. We have 3 kids, so I bring juice, fruit, brioche, cereal bars in my cool bag and bring it up to the boat from the car on arrival on Sat. We have that for breakfast in the cabin before we head to the car. Then we stop for a quick cuppa in our hand in one of the motorway stops along the way, usually about 1.5 hours in the journey. Its a very easy drive to do, the roads are great. Do you have a sat nav? if you do you are laughing.  You could be at your site by lunchtime anyway, so a few snacks along the way and you can have a nice lunch in St jean de monts!!!!
Do stop in a Super U or Intermarche along the way, most supermarkets close at 1 on a sunday, and its handy to have a few bits in for when you arrive. Enjoy, its a great holiday.


----------



## onq (5 Jul 2011)

All these satnavs take the fun out of driving in France!

Where's your sense of adventure, getting lost, arguing with your wife, terrorizing the kids on narrow mountain roads and then making a fool out of yourself trying to take directions from a ninety year old French person whom you discover too late is a Romany and the field they directed you to is hosting their circus that evening?



ONQ.


----------



## Slim (5 Jul 2011)

onq said:


> All these satnavs take the fun out of driving in France!
> 
> Where's your sense of adventure, getting lost, arguing with your wife, terrorizing the kids on narrow mountain roads and then making a fool out of yourself trying to take directions from a ninety year old French person whom you discover too late is a Romany and the field they directed you to is hosting their circus that evening?
> 
> ...


 
Yep. Been there, done that, got the T shirt!!


----------



## JMR (5 Jul 2011)

Thanks for the info....

Asked this in a seperate post so apologies but I seem to have some posters here with direct experience of our destination.

I will be travelling with my lower leg in a cast and on crutches due to a football injury.
Is there anything either campsite or ferry related I should be mindful of?

Should I make the ferry company or the campsite aware in advance?

Driving / insurance is sorted due to the generous loan of a spanking new BMW 520 with an automatic gearbox

Thanks


----------



## Slim (5 Jul 2011)

JMR said:


> Thanks for the info....
> 
> I will be travelling with my lower leg in a cast and on crutches due to a football injury.
> Is there anything either campsite or ferry related I should be mindful of?
> ...


 
You won't be popular in the stairwell as you return to your car in the morning! However, maybe you should call  the ferry company so they could direct you to a lift from the car deck or suchlike.
 Slim


----------



## bonza1 (5 Jul 2011)

Gosh, nothing in particular I can think of! The ferry does have quite narrow steps going from the car up to the passenger decks, but one inside you can use the lift everywhere around the boat. It also gets quite busy in the morning when people are going to their car, the corridors etc get quite packed with babies and buggys and baggage, so be mindful of that for your own comfort. They call each deck separately for disembarking, so stay in you cabin till you hear a definate call for your number. Another reason not to bother with brakfast in the restaurant, stay in the comfort of your cabin as long as you can.
Havent been to your particular site, but the  sites are very user friendly, I do know from friends that Dormant is not huge, so thats good re walking around etc. i really cant see any problems you could run into tbh. Cycling might be a bit difficult tho!!! st jean de monts has everything you could possibly need for a very easy holiday.


----------

